
Ask HN: What SaaS do you pay for? - surfsvammel
What SaaS do you subscribe and pay for? What software would you be willing to pay for had it existed?
======
surfsvammel
I, for example, pay for: Evernote (for archiving PDFs), Bear (Notetaking),
Monica HQ (Personal CRM), Goland (Go IDE), Dayone (journaling), Chess.com
(games), Spotify, Netflix, Fortnox (accounting).

I’d be happy to pay for any back-up service that would check all boxes, any
truly cross-platform, great note taking app, a service which made me not have
to ever call any customer support again or last, but not least, any service
which made all my mail be electronic (without reading my mail).

